# LCS 8 shot 209 Primer Pistol?



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Any reviews?


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

No reivew of LCS but if you are looking for a primer pistol I got one from Traditions Firearms in Old Saybrook, CT. It's a police training model. Good construction. Holds 5 209 primers. Had it for 4 years. Did have to send it back once for repair but they fixed it for free.

I particularly like it because the cylinder swings out so there are no parts to loose in the field. Currently prices at $89.99

http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/eshop/10Browse.asp?Category=Accessories:Blank+Guns


Jo Ann


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks. That is the one I have now that I took apart to clean and now have a bunch of parts. Never take one of those apart.


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually, I did take mine apart. It was a b$%&* to get back together but that how I figured out one piece was broke. Did you try calling the company? They were very good to me with service.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Used to buy one every year, that was as long as they would last and you couldn't fix em. Finally broke down and bought NEF 22's. Good thing since I'm training a bunch more dogs now. Have had them a year now and no problems other than the need for some cleaning and oil.

Kris


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I just got one myself, they only thing that I don't like is the cylinder will spin. It isn't like a regular revolver. A friend of mine has had his for awhile and no problems that is why I got it. That and I really didn't want to spend another hundred bucks for the better model. If you are interested in one. I have 4 more and a couple of the LCS 22 all black Olympic models. I can get anything else you would need from LCS. Let me know.

Gary


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

sqrle1 said:


> I just got one myself, they only thing that I don't like is the cylinder will spin. It isn't like a regular revolver. A friend of mine has had his for awhile and no problems that is why I got it. That and I really didn't want to spend another hundred bucks for the better model. If you are interested in one. I have 4 more and a couple of the LCS 22 all black Olympic models. I can get anything else you would need from LCS. Let me know.
> 
> Gary


Thanks but already ordered one. I guess I can snd the Kimar in and have a spare.


----------

